# Unable to login on phone



## barefooter (Dec 28, 2016)

I have no problem login on my PC

When I try with my phone I get an error saying user name and password don't match


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2016)

I can log in with my phone!

Anybody else having a problem?

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 28, 2016)

I am on my phone now.  No problem


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 28, 2016)

Had the same problem a few days ago.


----------



## barefooter (Jan 3, 2017)

Still not working for me. I even did a system reset on my phone


----------



## barefooter (Jan 31, 2017)

I was able to get in now on the phone...I think I know what the problem is. You need to type in your email and not use auto fill


----------



## weev (Jun 5, 2017)

Im having this problem now  problem is I thought I knew my password but it says I dont     so I tried redoing my password it sends me a link but then the link says its expired to restart the process       sometimes technology is so frustrating


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have the same problem with my phone.  I can view the forum but can't login and make posts.  I have had the problem for a loooong time.  I can long in on my computer with googel chrome.  Have tried chrome on my phone with no result.  I gave up lol.


----------



## weev (Jun 5, 2017)

Never mind    after posting this it all of a sudden decided to work       I think I need a drink now


----------

